# GENERAL VIS REPORT FROM FRIDAY 9/26



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

OK, 

Yeah we were at the "O" but it was the best I have seen since March. 80'+. The best news for everyone was that it looked good all of the way out, no brown water anywhere. Some folks who dove with a class at Pensacola Beach said it was 20+. It is going to be a beautiful weekend!  If you have a chance, go out and get a dive in. We have been waiting on this all summer! :clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report Dalton. I am heading out on Sunday. I hope it holds.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks dk! I'm heading out with Jon on Sunday. Looking forward to some great vis!!!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Bud- Heading out with Chis to the "Mass" tomorrow!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Have fun at the "Mass" tomorrow. I may see you there. An updated report to follow tomorrow.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Dalton! We ran a group Inshore Friday and the viz on the Tex was 50-60 but she was COVERED in snapper, trigger, and grouper! Think the storms might have pushed these fish in from a smaller reef 'cuz they were not scared of divers at all! Hope Jon and Bob have good reports when they return in today!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Just another update. Hit the MASS (really) at high tide yesterday and vis was 15-20. Went from there to the barges and it was 20-30.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (9/28/2008)*Hope Jon and Bob have good reports when they return in today!


Great viz out there today. 90+ feet 26 miles out and 60 feet or so 17 miles out. See my report in the spearfishing section.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We stayed in REAL close...and Reese and I had 40 to 50 foot viz. Water temp....perfecvt.



Wish I could make it out again tommorow.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Just another update, we followed in their footsteps yesterday and were close after about 2:00. The vis was down to about 30 but it was also cloudy.


----------

